# Port Stephens 19th/20th Jan



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

Since there seem to be a few people around the area on holidays I thought I would try to organise a day (or part there of) in the Port Stephens area. I would like to organise something every 2 weeks or so.

If anyone is interested in a trip to the area to fish for a day, make yourself known. If anyone wants to drive in late one night (or evenings after work) and get up early for a fish the next day (weekends only), let me know as I may have a place for you to crash for the night (in case that encourages anyone to come up from Sydney or the Central Coast). PM me for more info on this option.

For the moment I am planning on doing something on the 19th or 20th. If someone is interested in joining me then we can go out to sea if we want, or make it a harbour trip. If no one wants to join me, then I will just go out in the harbour.

Suggestions for where to go are welcomed as I have no personal preference.


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, Sunday it is. If anyone is interested I plan on heading out around Tomaree Heads. Sunday looks like it should have little or no wind.


----------



## Game fisher (Jul 5, 2006)

The weather report looks great for Sunday, better than the last windy trip.
I would like to come along and heard that a marlin was caught over the weekend.

Darn, I wouldn't be able to make this trip; the family want to go to the Blue Mountains. Is there a volunteer out there that would take my place, so that I can fish??

Don't know what the weather is like for the following Longggggggggg weekend, but could we plan a trip on Sunday for, say: Swansea/ Moon Island and Monday we chase the kings at Fingal?


----------



## yankatthebay (Dec 14, 2007)

OK, thread for Swansea/Moon Island for Long Weekend is now added. Might have to fish on my own this sunday by the looks of things.


----------

